# Show me your barn!



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm looking for ideas for my new barn, I have two choices:
1) Either I tear the whole thing down and rebuild into something that looks alot better and matches the house. 
or 
2) I work off what I have, I don't really want to but it would be easier. 

So I would love to see what you have going on


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Just to add: I was watching the Green channel on TV and I saw a house that was made out of all recycled wood. My barn is going to be made with 100% recycled wood. The only money I'm going to put into it is my labor. Not to mention I've been taking down the wood that's already up and pulling the nails out.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I wanted to bump this up because I just came on here specifically looking for a thread like this!


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Whitefoot:

Its hard to say what you should do, perhaps if you tell us a bit more about what it is you want/need and what you have right now. What do you want to be able to do with your new barn? Is it just for your own ranch/horses or are you looking to start a boarding operation? Could you post a few pictures for us so we can get a better idea of what you are working with? I would love to hear more about this, it sounds very exciting.


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

kmdstar said:


> I wanted to bump this up because I just came on here specifically looking for a thread like this!


Thats exactly what I was looking for. I have an old barn that I wanna restore and I was lookin for some pics of the inside of some barns.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> Thats exactly what I was looking for. I have an old barn that I wanna restore and I was lookin for some pics of the inside of some barns.


What I sometimes do is search for boarding barns that have pictures on their sites, but I prefer to see peoples private barns.


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

kmdstar said:


> What I sometimes do is search for boarding barns that have pictures on their sites, but I prefer to see peoples private barns.


 
Thanks kmdstar. I never thought to look at boading barns.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

How many horses will be in there? Do you want to store things like hay and tractors on the main floor? Do you want a bathing/grooming room with cross ties, or will a barn aisle work for that? Tack room?


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> How many horses will be in there? Do you want to store things like hay and tractors on the main floor? Do you want a bathing/grooming room with cross ties, or will a barn aisle work for that? Tack room?


 
If your talkin to me I will have at least 1 horse and two mini nay nays. Plan on storing hay on first level. The barn I have if I restore it, should be able to board at least 8 horses with 8x10 stalls. Hay storage, and tack room. My problem is I don't know what I should do as far as building the stalls. I found a site with already made stalls. But I was just wanting to see how other peoples looked so I can get a good idea.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

welder15725 said:


> If your talkin to me I will have at least 1 horse and two mini nay nays. Plan on storing hay on first level. The barn I have if I restore it, should be able to board at least 8 horses with 8x10 stalls. Hay storage, and tack room. My problem is I don't know what I should do as far as building the stalls. I found a site with already made stalls. But I was just wanting to see how other peoples looked so I can get a good idea.


8x10 is going to be way too small for a full sized horse. My girls are in 12x12 and I couldn't imagine them being in anything smaller, YIKES!

I love the look of the pre-made stalls but they are sooo expensive!


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

kmdstar said:


> 8x10 is going to be way too small for a full sized horse. My girls are in 12x12 and I couldn't imagine them being in anything smaller, YIKES!
> 
> I love the look of the pre-made stalls but they are sooo expensive!


 
Now that you mention it 8x10 is kinda small. I need to take a tape measure out there and see what room I got to work with. Probably more than I think I do. I looked at some pre-made stalls last night online. Just to have a front and two side was going to be bout 2 grand. I looked and it doesn't seem to difficult to make them. Going to price material tomorrow. Local welding shop is having an open house so maybe there will be some good deals.


----------



## welder15725 (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok I hyjacked this thread to death. I'll start another. Look for "barn build". I'll post some pics of what I got.


----------

